# Old Jersey



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

This is a weird question, but I figure I have nothing to lose. Does anyone have, or know someone who has, a Nikoloz Tskitishvili jersey? I would like to purchase one and ebay is a surprising dead end. You're not going to get rich off it, but I'd throw you $10 plus shipping. He was the #5 pick for a BAD team, so I know they exist in abundance. There's NO WAY you're actually wearing the thing, so come on...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If you're serious about it, might want to find a Nuggets fan board. I'm sure there's better luck there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

A better question is.....why?

You have an NBA bust jersey collection or something!?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Back in 2002 he was an inside joke with my friends and I. I was starting to read Chad Ford and really get into the Draft, and I was like "this 7 foot Slovenian guy is supposed to be really good! The next Dirk!" When he shook hands with Stern we knew immediately that we had been lied to. He looked like a stiffer Frankenstein with a frat shag and a goofy grin. I think it would cause a mini-riot if I showed up at our fantasy draft over Labor Day in a Tskita jersey.


----------

